# Pompano jigging



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

A few small changes to the jigs I assembled this week. The banana jig is just a twist on the Goofy or Silly jig; using a split ring tail hook vs a set hook. This will be fished with a teaser loop knotted to the front the same as other swim jigs but should provide a bit more action and better hook setting with the tail hook rigged as such.
The ball jig is just an attempt to tone down my usual color scheme by using a more natural color, a lighter weight ball and a crappie / chenille style shrimp imitation as a teaser.
No idea if these will work any better but the endeavor passes a few cold and wet winter days.
I am just doing a few of each for myself and friends but any thoughts or suggestions on design would be welcome.
Thanks,


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

nice work. The paint jobs are really nice and those flies are pretty good looking too!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice jigs. I've been toning down the paint scheme on my jigs too. I think I'm gonna start using jigs w/no skirts when I tip w/fleas. Or, tie w/marabou/craft fur instead of crimped nylon. It will make for a more efficient sand flea delivery vehicle.


----------



## Fourfeathers (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice looking work.

I have a question about jigs in the surf. What is the retrieve you use when fishing a pompano jig? Hopping? Dragging on the sand or what? I would like to do a little more casting this year in addition to the bait rods.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

jig w/some short and quick hops. Nothing crazy or erratic.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I got to test the banana jigs on the East end of Navarre today. I went 3 for 3 (released) wading out to the first bar and targeting a nice hole. I brought this one in for the obligatory beach pic.
The down side to these jigs is , I also went 7 for 7 on Ladyfish and could not get them to throw the hook as with a fixed jig head.
Beautiful day with the North wind. I could actually site cast for Pompano.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, they work as planned then. Nice looking jigs and Thanks for the pics!


----------

